# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Buikwandcorrectie - Artikels

## Agnes574

Buikwandcorrectie 

De meeste vrouwen wensen een mooie en platte buik. Overtollige slappe huid van de buik wordt vaak als een esthetisch probleem gezien. Dit kan o.a. veroorzaakt zijn door een of meerdere zwangerschappen, aanzienlijk gewichtsverlies of door ouderdom. Hierdoor verliest de huid blijvend haar elasticiteit. Een buikwandcorrectie kan dan uitkomst bieden.


*Algemeen
Een buikwandcorrectie is een geschikte ingreep als uw buikwand slap is geworden door gewichtsverlies of ten gevolge van één of meerdere zwangerschappen. Voor vrouwen met littekens onder het navelgebied, vooral striae, kan deze ingreep ook uitkomst bieden. De buikwandcorrectie moet niet worden gezien als een mogelijkheid om extra gewicht kwijt te raken. Mocht u als vrouw nog een kinderwens hebben of overwegen een behoorlijk aantal kilo's af te vallen is het raadzaam om met uw plastisch chirurg te overleggen of een buikwandcorrectie voor u de juiste behandeling is.

*Voorbereiding
Tijdens het consult overlegt u uitgebreid met de plastisch chirurg uw wensen ten aanzien van de correctie van uw buik. Hij zal uw buik controleren op de hoeveelheid vetweefsel die u heeft, de stevigheid van de buikwandspieren en de elasticiteit van de huid. Hij vertelt u welke techniek zal worden toegepast en wat u van de ingreep kunt verwachten. Kort voordat u wordt opgenomen voor een buikwandcorrectie, wordt uw algemene gezondheid onderzocht en een bloedonderzoek verricht

*De behandeling 
De ingreep, die ongeveer twee uur in beslag neemt, wordt onder algehele narcose verricht. De plastisch chirurg neemt voor de behandeling nogmaals de procedure met u door en hij maakt een tekening op uw buik om het operatiegebied nauwkeurig te markeren. Vervolgens maakt hij een snede in uw onderbuik. Doorgaans is dit een horizontale snede net boven uw schaambeen en dus onder de bikinilijn. Hoe groot deze is, hangt af van de hoeveelheid die hij moet verwijderen. Moet hij ook losse huid boven de navel verwijderen, dan plaatst de plastisch chirurg een tweede snede rondom uw navel. Hij kan dan de huid boven uw navel naar beneden halen en de overtollige hoeveelheid huid verwijderen. Uw navel wordt op zijn oorspronkelijk plaats opnieuw gehecht. Na de ingreep laat hij drains (dunne slangetjes) achter onder uw huid. Deze zorgen ervoor dat het wondvocht weg kan. Meestal kunnen ze na één of twee dagen worden verwijderd. De plastisch chirurg dekt het operatiegebied al dan niet af met elastisch verband, waarna u een korset om krijgt dat precies op uw maat is gemaakt. 

*Na de behandeling
In de uitslaapkamer wordt u verzorgd door gediplomeerde verpleegkundigen. De plastisch chirurg controleert u zodra u wakker bent. Op de dag na de operatie kunt u uw bed enige tijd verlaten. Wel moeten uw bewegingen hierbij voorzichtig zijn. Voor uw vertrek kunnen de slangetjes worden verwijderd. Een dag na uw behandeling kunt u naar huis. Wel is het raadzaam ervoor te zorgen dat iemand anders u thuisbrengt. Na twee weken mogen de hechtingen eruit en maakt u een afspraak voor een controle. Wij adviseren het korset het tot vier weken na de ingreep te dragen. Lichamelijke inspanning kunt u gedurende die periode het beste achterwege laten. Wanneer u weer aan het werk kunt, hangt af van de aard van uw werkzaamheden. U kunt dit tijdens het consult met de plastisch chirurg bespreken. Wanneer u tijdens de herstelperiode last krijgt van abnormale pijn, zwelling of koorts moet u contact opnemen met de plastische chirurg.

*Mogelijke complicaties en risicos
Wanneer u telefonisch een afspraak maakt voor een consult of behandeling, zal onze medewerker u een aantal persoonlijke vragen stellen omtrent uw gezondheid. Deze vragen hebben betrekking op onze intakeprocedure.

Het is belangrijk dat u voor de operatie nuchter bent. Dit betekent dat u zes uur vóór de operatie niet mag eten en twee uur vóór de operatie niet mag drinken. Wanneer u dus 's morgens geopereerd wordt, kunt u geen voedsel meer tot u nemen. Is uw operatie ná 13.00 uur, dan is het toegestaan om in de ochtend nog een licht ontbijt te nemen. De specialist zal dit tijdens het consult met u bespreken. 

Een buikwandcorrectie heeft dezelfde risicos als elke andere operatie. Eventuele complicaties die kunnen optreden zijn een bloeduitstorting of wondgenezingsstoornissen, wat overigens zelden voorkomt. Bij roken, overgewicht of suikerziekte is de kans op een gestoorde wondgenezing groter. Onder in de buikhuid ontstaat een gevoelloze plek die gaandeweg kleiner wordt doordat het gevoel langzaam terugkeert.

Tenslotte
Een buikwandcorrectie is frequent uitgevoerde ingreep. Velen zijn tevreden over de resultaten, maar toch kan er soms wat te wensen over blijven. U wordt naar beste kunnen behandeld, maar er kan geen garantie gegeven worden voor een goed resultaat of voor een ongestoord verloop. Wij hebben u hierboven de belangrijkste informatie gegeven over een buikwandcorrectie. 

(bron en verdere info: Medinova.com)

----------


## Agnes574

Buikwandcorrectie 

ALGEMEEN
Door extreme vermagering, zwangerschappen, veroudering of operaties kan de buikwand zo ernstig verslappen dat een hangbuik ontstaat. Een hangbuik kan met behulp van plastis-che chirurgie worden gecorrigeerd. Met een medische term heet deze operatie abdomino- of buikwandplastiek.

VOORBEREIDING
Kort voor u wordt opgenomen voor een buikwandcorrectie wordt uw algemene gezondheid onderzocht en een bloe-donderzoek verricht. Wanneer u geneesmiddelen gebruikt moet u dat aan uw arts melden. Bepaalde medicijnen (zoals as-pirine, APC en dergelijke) mag u een aantal dagen voor de op-eratie niet meer slikken. Daarnaast moet u minstens zes weken van tevoren stoppen met roken, want roken vernauwt de bloedvaten waardoor problemen bij de wondgenezing kunnen ontstaan. Als u te zwaar bent is het verstandig om voor de op-eratie eerst te vermageren. Het operatieresultaat is dan beter en het risico op infectie vermindert.

WERKWIJZE
Een buikwandcorrectie wordt onder algehele verdoving uit-gevoerd of met behulp van een ruggenprik. U moet drie tot zes dagen in het ziekenhuis blijven. De operatie duurt ongeveer twee uur. Bij de operatie maakt de arts de buikwand geheel los van de onderliggende spierlaag, tot aan de ribben-boog en het borstbeen. De navel wordt rondom omsneden zo-dat deze op zijn plaats blijft. Daarna trekt de plastisch chirurg de huid strak en verwijdert hij de overtollige huid en het on-derhuidse vetweefsel. Indien uw buikspieren uitgerekt zijn, worden deze meteen verstevigd. Om de navel weer naar buiten te laten komen, wordt een gaatje in de buikhuid gemaakt. Daar wordt de navel vervolgens ingehecht. Tijdens de operatie brengt de chirurg een aantal drains (dunne slangetjes) in waardoor het wondvocht naar buiten kan. Die drains moeten blijven zitten tot er bijna geen wondvocht meer wordt aangemaakt. Meestal duurt dit twee dagen. De littekens van een buikwandcorrectie lopen rond de navel en grotendeels binnen de 'bikinilijn.

MOGELIJKHEDEN EN VERWACHTINGEN
Als u overweegt een buikwandcorrectie te ondergaan is het belangrijk hierover een reëel verwachtingspatroon te hebben. Een buikwandcorrectie heeft als resultaat dat uw buik platter wordt, maar perfectie moet u niet verwachten. Daarnaast zal de operatie littekens achterlaten die altijd enigszins zichtbaar blijven. Een ander gevolg van een buikwandcorrectie is dat het huidgebied onder de navel tijdelijk gevoelloos wordt en soms blijft. Dit geeft weinig klachten. Na verloop van jaren kan het gebied dat gevoelloos is wel kleiner worden.

NA EEN BUIKWANDCORRECTIE
Als tijdens de buikwandcorrectie ook uw buikspieren verstevigd zijn, moet u de dag na de operatie strikte bedrust houden. De eerste zes weken na de operatie mag u niet zwaar tillen of persen. Als een buikspiercorrectie niet nodig was, mag u de dag na de operatie al uit bed. Over het algemeen is een buikwandcorrectie niet pijnlijk. Om de buikwand goed aan te laten liggen, moet u gedurende één à vier weken een steunend korset om de buik of een panty-broekje dragen. De totale herstelperiode van een buikwand-correctie is ongeveer vier tot zes weken. Daarna zijn alle normale bewegingen weer mogelijk en kunt u ook weer sporten. De hechtingen worden ongeveer twee weken na de operatie verwijderd. Wanneer u tijdens de herstelperiode last krijgt van abnormale pijn, zwelling of koorts moet u contact opnemen met de plastisch chirurg.

RISICO'S EN COMPLICATIES
Een buikwandcorrectie heeft dezelfde risico's als elke andere operatie. De wond kan gaan infecteren, wat overigens zelden voorkomt. De meeste kans op infectie bestaat bij mensen die te veel onderhuids vetweefsel hebben. Het is daarom van be-lang om voor de operatie een zo normaal mogelijk gewicht te hebben. Een enkele keer kan een nabloeding voorkomen. U moet dan nog een keer geopereerd worden waarbij de arts het nabloedende bloedvaatje dicht. Een late complicatie van een buikwandcorrectie kan zijn dat er wat overtollige huid aan-wezig is bij de heupen. Meestal trekt dit na verloop van tijd weg. Soms is het nodig deze 'dog-ears' (hondenoren) te ver-wijderen. Dit kan veelal onder plaatselijke verdoving in de po-likliniek van het ziekenhuis gebeuren.

VERGOEDING
Een buikwandcorrectie is een cosmetische operatie en wordt over het algemeen niet vergoed door het ziekenfonds of de particuliere ziektekostenverzekeraar. U moet de operatie dus meestal zelf betalen. Een buikwandcorrectie is een tamelijk dure ingreep, omdat de operatie onder algehele verdoving plaatsvindt en u enkele dagen in het ziekenhuis moet blijven. De plastisch chirurg geeft u van tevoren een opgave van de kosten.

VERANTWOORDING TEKST
Het onderwerp buikwandcorrectie bestaat uit algemene teksten, bedoeld als aanvulling op het gesprek met uw arts. De algemene informatie kan niet altijd recht doen aan iedere individuele situatie. Hebt u na het lezen van deze informatie nog vragen, dan zal de plastisch chirurg ze tijdens het spreekuur graag met u doornemen. Het kan handig zijn uw vragen van tevoren op papier te zetten. Voor het schrijven van de teksten is gebruikgemaakt van: - Leerboek chirurgie, Bohn Stafleu Van Loghum, 1993; - voorlichtingsmateriaal van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Plastische Chirurgie; - voorlichtingsmateriaal van de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Aesthetische Plastische Chirurgie De informatie is geaccordeerd door de Nederlandse Vereniging voor Plastische Chirurgie. Trefwoord : abdominoplastiek; buik; vergoedingen Controledatum : december 2001 Module : WGBO Goedkeuring : Nederlandse Vereniging voor Plastische Chirurgie..

1999 - 2008 © NVPC 
(bron: www.nvpc.nl/buikwandcorrectie.php

----------


## Agnes574

Buikwandcorrectie (deel 1 artikel van gezondheid.be) 

Bij ieder mens zal de contour van de buikwand in de loop der tijd veranderen, een proces wat onontkoombaar is en varieert per individu. Alleen al door het natuurlijk verlies van de elasticititeit van de huid wordt de buikwand slapper. Verder wordt de contourverandering beïnvloedt door onder andere lichaamsbouw, lichaamsgewicht (locale of algehele vetophoping) en eventuele zwangerschappen met uitrekken van de rechte buikwandspieren. Bij mensen die erg dik zijn geweest en vervolgens vele kilo's zijn afgevallen kan zelfs een zogenaamd vetschort ontstaan. Hierbij hangt de uitgerekte huid en onderhuids vetweefsel als een soort schort aan de onderbuik. 

Waarom een buikwand correctie 
De klachten van een veranderde buikwandcontour verschillen. Soms is het grootste probleem schaamte. Men wordt bijvoorbeeld ten onrechte aangesproken op zwangerschap, men vindt geen passende kleding of geneert zich ten opzichte van de partner. Soms zijn er mechanische bezwaren: kleding knelt, en ook kan er rugpijn bestaan als gevolg van een verkeerde belasting van de lendespieren. Bij een vetschort doen zich soms ook hygiënische problemen voor, zoals het smetten van de huid in de onderbuiksplooi. Een operatieve correctie van de contour van de buikwand moet vooral niet gezien worden als een mogelijkheid om af te vallen. Bij overgewicht moet men daarom eerst proberen op een normaal gewicht te komen, omdat overgewicht de kans op complicaties vergroot en het resultaat van een operatie nadelig beïnvloedt. Een buikwandcorrectie zal alleen worden uitgevoerd wanneer de plastisch chirurg van mening is dat de klachten die de patiënt heeft zeer waarschijnlijk verholpen zullen worden door de betreffende behandeling, en bovendien de patiënt in een goede lichamelijk toestand verkeert. Welke operatie-techniek zal worden toegepast hangt af van de aard van de klachten en de bevindingen bij lichamelijk onderzoek, de voor- en nadelen van de techniek, de risico’s verbonden aan een bepaalde techniek en de ervaringen van de plastisch chirurg. In sommige gevallen zijn verschillende behandelingsmethoden toepasbaar en wordt de keuze in samenspraak met de patiënt bepaald. Of de patiënt een operatie uiteindelijk ook werkelijk wenst, is diens persoonlijke beslissing. 

Contra-indicaties 
Iedereen die een grote cosmetische ingreep laat verrichten dient goed gezond te zijn. Ziekten die de kans op complicaties vergroten, zoals bijvoorbeeld ernstig hartlijden, ernstige vormen van astma of CARA, levercirrhose, en het noodzakelijk gebruik van bloedverdunnende medicijnen sluiten een ingreep uit. 

Voorbereiding op de operatie. 
Voor de operatie moet men geen bloedverdunnende medicijnen gebruiken. Verder moet men drie tot zes weken voor de operatie met roken stoppen en dit vol houden tot minimaal een week na de operatie. De reden hiervoor is dat nicotinegebruik de kans op stoornissen in de wondgenezing vergroot. 

Meest voorkomende technieken van behandeling 
In het algemeen wordt de keuze voor een bepaalde techniek van behandeling bepaald door de bevindingen bij lichamelijk onderzoek, waarbij met name gelet wordt op: (1) de elasticiteit van de huid, (2) op de conditie en het aspect van de rechte buikwandspieren en (3) op de mate van lokale vetophoping. 

Liposuctie 
Bij een patiënt met een goede huidelasticiteit, strakke rechte buikwandspieren en een lokale vetophoping van de onderbuik is liposuctie de aangewezen methode van behandeling: hierbij wordt eerst in het te behandelen gebied liposuctievloeistof gespoten en vervolgens wordt met zeer dunne liposuctiebuizen het lokale vet weggezogen. De risico’s verbonden aan deze behandeling zijn minimaal, de patiënt heeft vaak postoperatief weinig klachten, het herstel is vlot, en er kan een goed resultaat worden verwacht. Bovendien kan deze ingreep vaak goed onder plaatselijke verdoving worden uitgevoerd.

Mini-buikwandplastiek 
Bij een patiënt met een minder goede huidelasticiteit en minder strakke rechte buikwandspieren in het onderbuiksgebied (het gebied onder de navel) en een zekere vorm van lokale vetophoping is een mini-buikwandcorrectie (mini-abdominoplastiek) gecombineerd met liposuctie de aangewezen behandeling. Hierbij wordt de huid en het onderhuidse vetweefsel via een dwarse snede in de onderbuik (onder de bikinilijn) losgemaakt van de buikwand tot aan de navel, worden de twee rechte buikspieren in het midden van de buikwand weer strak naar elkaar toegehecht, en wordt vervolgens de losgemaakte laag strak naar beneden getrokken en, nadat het overtollige weefsel is verwijderd, ingehecht. Deze behandeling kan verder eventueel gecombineerd worden met een liposuctiebehandeling van lokale vetophopingen in de nabije omgeving (bovenbuik / flank). Het voordeel van deze behandeling is dat deze minder ingrijpend is dan een totale buikwandplastiek, minder littekens geeft (geen litteken rond de navel), en een redelijk vlot lichamelijk herstel laat zien. 

Buikwandplastiek 
Bij een patiënt met een slechte huidelasticiteit en/of met uitgerekte rechte buikspieren is een volledige buikwandplastiek de aangewezen behandeling. Via een dwarse snede onder de bikinilijn wordt de huid samen met het onderhuids vetweefsel losgemaakt van de buikwand tot aan de ribbenboog. De navel wordt losgemaakt van de buikhuid, en de twee rechte buikspieren worden zonodig in het midden van de buikwand weer strak naar elkaar toegehecht. Hierna wordt het overtollige weefsel verwijderd en wordt de wond gehecht. Tenslotte wordt de navel opnieuw in de strak getrokken buikhuid ingehecht. Deze ingreep kan eventueel ook gecombineerd worden met liposuctie van lokale vetophopingen in de nabije omgeving. 

Wigexcisie buikwand 
Bij een patiënt met een fors overgewicht die niet in staat is af te vallen maar bij wie smetten van de huid ten gevolge van een vetschort toch veel problemen geeft wordt soms alleen een zogenaamde wigexcisie van de buikwand uitgevoerd. Hierbij wordt, net als bij de eerste buikwandcorrecties uitgevoerd rond 1900, alleen het overhangende vetschort deel wordt verwijdert zonder de overige huid verder los te maken en strak te strekken. Voordeel hiervan is dat er een relatief klein wondoppervlak is met minder kans op complicaties. Nadeel is echter dat de buik verder natuurlijk wel dik blijft en de navel soms mee verwijderd wordt. 

Zie hieronder het vervolg van dit artikel 
(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------


## Agnes574

Buikwandcorrectie (deel 2 artikel van gezondheid.be)

Anesthesie en operatieduur 
Een buikwandcorrectie gebeurt meestal onder narcose. Indien alleen liposuctie van de onderbuik plaats vindt kan dit ook goed geschieden onder plaatselijke verdoving: deze verdoving zit al vaak in de liposuctie-vloeistof die wordt ingespoten alvorens de liposuctie wordt uitgevoerd. Een dergelijke procedure duurt ongeveer 45-60 minuten. Een mini-abdominoplastiek met liposuctie duurt meestal 60-75 minuten en een totale buikwandplastiek 90-120 minuten. 

Postoperatief beleid 
Na afloop van een liposuctiebehandeling krijgt de patiënt een liposuctiebroek aangelegd. Deze moet tevoren zijn aangemeten en besteld. Deze broek zorgt direct na de behandeling voor een zekere druk op het behandelde gebied waardoor er minder bloeduitstorting optreedt en op de wat langere termijn voor een meer egale afslanking van het behandelde gebied wordt verkregen. Een dergelijke broek moet men 3-6 weken dragen. Na afloop van een buikwandplastiek krijgt men vaak een speciaal korset of een stevige step-in aangemeten, en moet men een of meerdere dagen in bed liggen met de knieën gebogen om de spanning op de wond te verminderen. Men adviseert het korset of de step-in verder gedurende 3-6 weken te dragen, met name wanneer de twee rechte buikwandspieren ook strak aaneen zijn gehecht. Verder worden bij een buikwandplastiek drains in de wond achtergelaten om overtollig wondvocht en bloed uit het wondgebied af te voeren. Deze drains kunnen meestal na twee tot drie dagen worden verwijderd. 

Complicaties 
Na een liposuctiebehandeling is het ontstaan van enige bloeduitstortingen te verwachten; een fikse bloeduitstorting komt af en toe voor. Wondinfectie komt zelden voor na liposuctie. Na een buikwandplastiek is het ontstaan van een forse bloeduitstorting ook de meest voorkomende complicatie. Na een buikwandplastiek komen lokale wondinfecties vaker voor (5-7%), kleine wond-genezingsstoornissen zonder veel consequenties komen ook voor. 

Thrombose is een niet vaak voorkomende maar wel potentieel bedreigende complicatie na een buikwandplastiek of liposuctie. De kans op een thrombosebeen ligt rond de 1%. Een dergelijke thrombose kan leiden tot een longembolie, maar gelukkig komt dit zeer zelden voor. Uit studies is gebleken dat met name overgewicht en roken een risicofactor is voor het ontstaan van een longembolie. 

Het te verwachten resultaat 
Na een liposuctie kan het behandelde gebied wat tekenen van bloeduitstortingen vertonen, maar deze verdwijnen in de loop van een aantal weken. Na 6 tot 12 weken is het eindresultaat goed vast te stellen. Er kunnen geringe verschillen zijn ontstaan in de dikte van het resterende onderhuidse vetweefsel. De steekgaatjes van de liposuctieprocedure blijven uiteindelijk nauwelijks zichtbaar als een klein litteken. Na een buikwandplastiek is de buik meestal vlak na de operatie. Het horizontale litteken van onderbuik wordt in het algemeen na enige tijd wat breed, en soms ook wat rood en dik. Later vervlakt en verbleekt dit litteken vrijwel altijd, maar in het algemeen blijft er een zichtbaar litteken over. Het litteken rond de navel is doorgaans onopvallend. Het is verstandig de littekens regelmatig in te smeren met een huidcreme en te masseren gedurende een periode van enige maanden omdat dit de littekens soepel maakt. Omdat de huid tijdens de operatie over een groot gebied van de buik is losgemaakt verdwijnt het gevoel in de buikhuid voor een groot gedeelte. Dit veroorzaakt een vreemd gevoel bij het aanraken, maar herstelt zich in de loop van een jaar ten dele. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)
Einde artikel

----------


## bregje001

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op deze site en kwam hier terecht na een google zoek-actie.

ik heb 6 jaar geleden een buikwand correctie gehad, volgens bovenstaande beschrijving, dus een bikini-snede over de gehele breedte, dus van heup naar heup. helaas is er é.é.a. misgegaan, de drains zijn er te snel uitgegaan, en ik kreeg een ziekenhuis bacterie, gevolg: maandenlang een open wond die met een vacuumpomp schoongehouden moest worden en nu na 6 jaar nog steeds een hele zwakke plek in het litteken, zo'n 4 cm. naar binnen en 12 cm,. breed, die ruikt en smet en waar ik best veel last van heb? wie kent dit?

----------


## bregje001

*Overigens was mijn buikwandcorrectie niet puur cosmetisch, maar een gevolg van een inwendige littekenbreuk als gevolg van 3 keizersnedes.*

----------


## Debbie32

ik heb het laten doen samen met een lipo , en ben erg content dak het gedaan heb.
Ik heb het laten doen omdat ik met een wreden buik zat (zwangerschap)
Na 2 dagen mocht ik naar huis samen met men 2 drains  :Smile:  week nadien moesten ze eruit en als ze de rechter uittrokken voelde ik dat het mis was  :Frown:  2 dagen nadien rechts onder waar de drain uitgetrokken was had ik een grote ontsteking , drek moeten binnen komen op spoed , dag ernaa geopereert, hebben ze een sneetje van ongeveer een 5cm gemaakt in mijn wonde van buikwandcorrectie , heb weken wieken gehad , nadien een stomazak :s
Heeft denk ik een goede 4 a 5 maand geduurd eer die wond dicht was.
daar ik suikerziekte heb ben ik toch van de correctie goed genezen geweest

groetjes

----------

